# More on Pacific Coast Health and Our Food Supply



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Red tide: Massive, ?incredibly thick? toxic algae bloom in Pacific now stretches from California to Alaska



> This coastal ribbon of microscopic algae, up to 64 kilometres wide and 200 metres deep in places, is flourishing amid unusually warm Pacific Ocean temperatures. It now stretches from at least California to Alaska and has shut down lucrative fisheries. Shellfish managers on Tuesday doubled the area off Washington's coast that is closed to Dungeness crab fishing, after finding elevated levels of marine toxins in tested crab meat.





> Domoic acid is harmful to people, fish and marine life. It accumulates in anchovies, sardines and other small fish as well as shellfish that eat the algae. Marine mammals and fish-eating birds in turn can get sick from eating the contaminated fish. In people, it can trigger amnesic shellfish poisoning, which can cause permanent loss of short-term memory in severe cases.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Red tide: Massive, ?incredibly thick? toxic algae bloom in Pacific now stretches from California to Alaska


I think the Clintons have been irreversibly harmed by Domoic acid as they cannot recall a dammed thing


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I think the Clintons have been irreversibly harmed by Domoic acid as they cannot recall a dammed thing


That must explain Monica and those Benghazi email's.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> Red tide: Massive, ?incredibly thick? toxic algae bloom in Pacific now stretches from California to Alaska


This might explain the religious fever that the left coast elects liberals with.


----------

